# need help with thinkpad x230



## markbrazil (Jan 14, 2013)

hi all,

having a few issues with a thinkpad x230,  any help would be great.

I have installed FreeBSD 9.1

- sleep/resume, sleep works, but resume gets garbled screen. lots of coloured dots on the screen.  I've spent a lot of time searching the forums on this, but can't find the answer.  I did try lots of sysctl options, but nothing worked.   Any ideas?

- fn key causes the machine to sleep, from which i can't resume and need to hold down the power button.  Would be helpful if i could stop this,  an easy key to hit.


Anyone else have a thinkpad x230 with 9.1 installed ?


thanks.


----------

